# which actress has the best tits (some nsfw contents)



## tank90

thread says it all


----------



## AmorRoark

I know Jennifer Tilly likes to play poker. I have no idea if she bets her tits though.


----------



## Max Power

lolspaghetticat


----------



## undead

i remember back in the day when myself and a buddy went to see a double feature in the movie theater. we took some acid and smoked some dank buds, we were tripping balls and saw "night at the roxbury" and "the bride of chucky." i had to try to hide it, but jennifer tilly in "the bride of chucky" totally gave me a boner.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Who cares?

Most overrated female physical quality BY FAR.


----------



## mariacallas

Jennifer Tilly does have great gazoombas :D

I do think boobs are overrated. Buttt....I appreciate Monica Bellucci's. She is the whole package :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

great idea for a thread, and contributions. all-in!




must beta test hardware before sleep


----------



## Belisarius

Salma Hayek.  I mean, holy shit.

But hey, I'm an unapologetic breast man.


----------



## EJ

Yep, i'm definitely not a tits man, but Salma was the first person I thought of for this thread. Since no pic was posted, i'll do the honours...


----------



## cletus

^Me too. I thought of Salma as well :D


----------



## EA-1475

Definitely Keira Knightley


----------



## mariacallas

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Susan Sarandon:


----------



## tribal girl

EA-1475 said:


> Definitely Keira Knightley



Arnold Schwarzenegger has nicer tits than her. 

+1 on Tilly and Hayek. 

Christina Ricci has/had (I think she had a breast reduction since then) some nice kahoonas. Especially in Buffalo 66 in that pretty blue dress. 

*Bounce bounce bounce*






Another one of my favourites in the booby department is Thora Birch.


----------



## Max Power

I'm watching _Just Shoot Me!_ on Comedy Central and I think she needs to be added to the list:


----------



## Mister Superzombie

Lolo Ferrari.


----------



## tribal girl

^rip


----------



## Bardeaux

Christina Ricci ftw


----------



## colors




----------



## Arnold

More then a handfull is a waste and they start leaving drag marks on the floor once they're 50 years old, plus it takes ages to give them hard nipples.


----------



## mariacallas

In her prime, Phoebe Cates for sure.










Um...I know it may be obvious, but to be sure, can we put a NSFW on the title pleasse?


----------



## toa$t

does starring in a gif qualify you as an actress?


----------



## davearch07




----------



## tank90

^ lol you bogus


----------



## junctionalfunkie

One word: 

Uma 






Sorry you can't see them too well here, but it's the best pic I could find.

Christina Ricci is not far behind.


----------



## toa$t

she looks like a carp


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## toa$t

lol


----------



## JoeTheStoner

4:20am sunday, good time to caulk the cracks in the bathroom tile


----------



## junctionalfunkie

toa$t said:


> she looks like a carp



I'm an ichthyophile.

I make no apologies for it. I am what I am.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

I think Kat Dennings has some pretty reasonably nice tits.

Not the _best_ no, but very very nice.


----------



## toa$t

junctionalfunkie said:


> I'm an ichthyophile.
> 
> I make no apologies for it. I am what I am.



also, that doesn't mean that she doesn't have nice tits. this guy totally digs her.






wait, that's not you is it?


----------



## alasdairm

rachel weisz:






alasdair


----------



## cocacrazy

Jennifer love hewitt 






Or 

Jessica Biel


----------



## L2R

bigger =/= better, but despite this i did have a thing for jennifer tilly for some time.


no matter, mc wins this thread f'sho V



mariacallas said:


> In her prime, Phoebe Cates for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...I know it may be obvious, but to be sure, can we put a NSFW on the title pleasse?


----------



## AmorRoark

And can someone correct the word 'best' in the title? That was actually the whole reason why I posted Jennifer Tilly... attempt at some really crap humor. 
Bets... poker... ::sigh::


----------



## tribal girl

^Oh well. She still has awesome tits.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

alasdairm said:


> rachel weisz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Rachel Weisz has nice _everything._


----------



## alasdairm

agreed.

alasdair


----------



## Fjones

Katie Holmes.  Jessica Alba.  Denise Richards.  shannon elizabeth.  Tiffany Thiesen. Renee Russo.  Ashley Judd.   Naomi Watts.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

^ Naomi Watts..... yummmmm. Nipples like pencil erasers (_21 Grams)_.



toa$t said:


> also, that doesn't mean that she doesn't have nice tits. this guy totally digs her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, that's not you is it?



Why yes, it is. Goddamn voyeurs!


----------



## junctionalfunkie

How, oh how, could I forget the luscious, pendulous Carla Gugino?






nom nom nom


----------



## mariacallas

^^ You are right about that! She looked grrreat in Sin City. 
I loved her in this movie though...





hahahaha


----------



## mariacallas

A friend kept pestering me to post his choice


----------



## Bardeaux

Cant believe noone has said






Scarlett








And who is this:




Arnold said:


>


----------



## Max Power

omg S. Johanssen.

YES YES YES YES


----------



## AmorRoark

^ + a million. MMMMMMMMM.

A friend and I were having a discussion at work which questioned whether ScarJo or Natalie Portman was hotter. I went with Natalie by a _hair_. Is this question worthy of a thread? lol


----------



## mariacallas

Scarlett is just all woman with perfect, creamy voluptuous breasts. 






Check our her boob squeeze!
Scarjo has perfect tits!


----------



## Arnold

Bardo5 said:


> And who is this:


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0544718/ Kate Mara


----------



## L O V E L I F E

AmorRoark said:


> *
> A friend and I were having a discussion at work which questioned whether ScarJo or Natalie Portman was hotter.
> 
> I went with Natalie by a hair.
> 
> Is this question worthy of a thread? lol*



Hold on one second while I wake up my wife Natalie and ask her.


----------



## GlassAss420

That keira nightly chick wasn't bad.. then again I can appreciate some a-cups, they are cute..
Really I'd go for an a-cup over some 36DD's if the a cup had a better personality..


----------



## GlassAss420

and the most beautiful face in the world..


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Yeah, Keira Knightly is stunning. Small breasts certainly have their place in this world. When she's 60, they won't be sagging at all.

Sex with skinny chicks hurts, though.  

I'm convinced hipbones are an evolutionary development against overpopulation.

I'd make an exception for Keira, though.


----------



## BRAINDEAD1

scarlettt and  jennifer tilly


----------



## Cyc

Sofia Vassilieva


----------



## cletus

Jamie Lee Curtis always had great tits:


----------



## AfterGlow

I always had a thing for Adrienne Barbeau and her tits


----------



## mariacallas

LOL I just remembered Creepshow..._"just tell it to call you BILLY!"_





She was such a nasty bitch in that movie I never quite saw her in any other way.


----------



## nobby15

its all about helen mirren in calender girls, how i would suck on them.


----------



## Cyc

If there is one quality in women that diminishes with age, it's how perky and proportionate their breasts are.

Women of all ages have many wonderful features, but if you want the brutally honest truth, the best tits in Hollywood are on some 16-year-old actress nobody has ever heard of.

/thread


----------



## AmorRoark

cletus said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis always had great tits:



Very unfortunate cut of panties right there.


----------



## nobby15

Jamie lee curtis would so get it, with helen mirren, u really cant beat milfs!!


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Christina Hendricks hands down.


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

^
Named "the sexiest woman in the world" in 2010 in a poll taken by Esquire magazine


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Sarah Shahi


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Max Power said:


> I'm watching _Just Shoot Me!_ on Comedy Central and I think she needs to be added to the list:



Everytime I watched that show, all I saw was tits.  No plot, no story, just tits....and lots of boring shit until the tits showed up again.

I'm not voting her as top tits, but yeah, she will always make the list.

I've always had a thing for Jennifer Connelly, but for all of her, not just the tits.


Hrmmmm, best tits?  Let me get back to you...I need to spank that damn monkey who just showed up again


----------



## AmorRoark

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Christina Hendricks hands down.



hey-yo!


----------



## Max Power

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Christina Hendricks hands down.











Those are the very definition of 'jugaloons'.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## ego_loss

tribal girl said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger has nicer tits than her.



How dare you


*NSFW*: 












tribal girl said:


> Christina Ricci has/had (I think she had a breast reduction since then) some nice kahoonas.



Indeed she has.

before

*NSFW*: 










after

*NSFW*: 










IMHO, the plastic surgeon that did her reduction is an artist.


----------



## ego_loss

Olivia Wilde


*NSFW*: 










Milla Jovovich


*NSFW*: 










I'm not a huge fan of bigg'uns. Never have been.


----------



## ATLL765

Milla Jovovich is the reason why the Resident Evil movies are amazing. Mmmm, that red dress and the thigh high boots mmmm plus the zombie killing, can't beat it. Fifth Element would've sucked a lot more without a half naked Milla in it.


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

ATLL765 said:


> Milla Jovovich is the reason why the Resident Evil movies are amazing. Mmmm, that red dress and the thigh high boots mmmm plus the zombie killing, can't beat it. Fifth Element would've sucked a lot more without a half naked Milla in it.



Wow I just imagined Fifth Element without Milla Jovovich, and your right, it would suck!  That's funny because otherwise it's my third favorite movie of all time.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Or older school


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

TheLoveBandit, I totally feel you on the _Just Shoot Me!_ stuff. Same thing with _Quigley Down Under_.

Also, hell yes for Helen Mirren, she's one of those women who's aged like a fine wine.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Once more, with feeling:


----------



## Zulkifar

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> Also, hell yes for Helen Mirren, she's one of those women who's aged like a fine wine.



Wow! If that's a recent pic, that _is_ a hellova figure for someone that age. It makes me want to slap myself for feeling like I'm failing at the gym if I don't sculpt my body the way I want before I turn 31


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

^ Yeah that pic is from last year I believe, age 64. Get crackin'!


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

I'm feelin' it..


----------



## Fjones

Naomi Watts


----------



## amapola

Kelly Kapowski of course.

*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## jpgrdnr

Helen Mirren is yummy.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

jpgrdnr said:


> Helen Mirren is yummy.



Oh yes. So very.


----------



## Bardeaux

amapola said:


> Kelly Kapowski of course.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Agreed.


----------



## awyeah

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3724/normalsgu1042203.jpg


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

all of scarlett's great cleavage shots come to mind. i see some of them have already been posted.  

olivia munns boobs often look great:








but i wouldn't call them the best. and i guess she is more of a ridiculously hot person than an actress. ha, search "olivia munn boobs" in google images to think "whatthefuck?" na, i wouldn't. but go ahead anyway. 



amapola said:


> *NSFW*:


^awesome picture.


----------



## Belisarius

Odalys Garcia.  If you've never heard of her, let me assure you that a few minutes on Google or Youtube are well worth your time; she remains the only woman who could ever make me religiously watch Spanish TV (back when she was on, of course).


----------



## Pegasus

amapola said:


>



Such a good picture...

We need to do a best ass spin-off thread...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Pegasus said:


> We need to do a best ass spin-off thread...


start 'er up. giving F&T a little bit of a smutty side might bring in some traffic. though who knows what kind.


----------



## MrGrunge

Just saw Lily Cole in _The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_:






Yes please.


----------



## Percodeth

tribal girl said:


> ^rip


 ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Percodeth

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-a_NGt3Z45ko/TWgLKxRXWgI/AAAAAAAAAq0/YEyqI-SNruI/s400/19.jpg Eva mendes


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm going to add some Leelee






And some Penelope


*NSFW*:


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat




----------



## MrGrunge

Kelly Brook:






Sofia Vergera:


----------



## Bardeaux

How could I forget Kelly Brooke?


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

kelli garner.
she's so beautiful!


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

JENNIFER CONNELLY.
one of the most beautiful women ever.


----------



## AmorRoark

She's like 16 in that pic.


----------



## Bardeaux

She looks 18 to me


----------



## Max Power

AmorRoark said:


> She's like 16 in that pic.



_Career Opportunities_ was released in 1991, which would have made her 21 at the time.


----------



## L2R

nah i second tlb's phoebe cates motion











it's more than just size that counts. gotta take in the whole package.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

jennifer tilly.


----------



## Belisarius

^
(Facepalm for forgetting that goddess--no wonder she owns at poker...)

And, so it's not a pointless bump:

Sigourney Weaver, one of my all-time favorite actresses:

*NSFW*: 










Elvira (Cassandra Peterson):


----------



## AmorRoark

Belisarius said:


> ^
> (Facepalm for forgetting that goddess--no wonder she owns at poker...)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZli5THmqgc


----------



## L2R

despite my last comment about size, yeah tilly's tatas are fkn classic.


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

rose mcgowan


----------



## debaser

Max Power said:


> _Career Opportunities_ was released in 1991, which would have made her 21 at the time.



Is it you, Paul F. Little?


----------



## Max Power

No, my life contains much more debauchery.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Do they have to be real?


----------



## Bardeaux

Wolfmans_BrothEr said:


> Do they have to be real?



If not I'm going with Jessica Rabbit


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

nice^


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Can't believe no one mentioned Courtney Cox














...pretty sure they're real


----------



## Ceramic_Cat

JAYNE MANSFIELD.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

^insta-boner


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

awesome _Fast Times..._ gif, L2R.


----------



## Cat-N-Da-Hat

I'd pee in her butt...


----------



## Bardeaux

I'm not sure if she can be considered an actress, but Dita Von Teese has some amazing ta-ta's. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Bill

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



Imo she could show off a little more cleavage every now and then lol

Also fuck yes to Jessica Rabbit, if they ever do a _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ porn parody Gianna Michaels would be perfect for the role
Amirite?


*NSFW*: 










But I'm going to have to go with Diora Baird 
Not too big not too small and mega fucking perky, perfect imo


*NSFW*:


----------



## AfterGlow

Wolfmans_BrothEr said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned Courtney Cox
> 
> ...pretty sure they're real



They're not


----------



## Erot

Pamela Anderson of course


----------



## Bardeaux

Kat Dennings


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Kelli Garner

Younger:











Today, doing her best CH impression (I assume, what with the red hair):


----------



## AmorRoark

MMMMM new holiday dress.


----------



## alasdairm

Erot said:


> Pamela Anderson of course


of course? her fake tits are gross.

alasdair


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

AmorRoark said:


> MMMMM new holiday dress.



Hot fucking damn, this woman is the herald of a new era. I think she'll always be my queen.


----------



## maxalfie

Best jugs on an actress have to belong to the gorgeous Monica Belluci.
If she doesn't float yr boat then how about Halle Berry?


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut




----------



## xeros

i totally agree with you man, salma hayek has gorgeous big breasts. there was a story about her, she said when she was a teenager. she was flat chested, so she went to her local church and poured holy water on her chest. and she prayed to have bigger breasts, it certainly worked. she must have used the whole bottle, what a babe.

as beautiful as keira knightley is, she wasn't blessed with big breasts. although small breasts can also be attractive, on the right woman.

i've never seen a nun in a lacey bra, with big tits before. but i wouldn't mind meeting her.

yes i agree with you, christina ricci and thora birch both have nice boobies. and there also good looking chics aswell.


----------



## Oats

amorroark said:


> i know jennifer tilly likes to play poker. I have no idea if she bets her tits though.


she has a full deck


----------



## Znegative

Jennifer Connelly and Katie Holmes, IMO


----------



## hiphophippy




----------



## alasdairm

best tits. not no tits.

alasdair


----------



## debaser

Yeah she's kind of androgynous, but she's really a stunner.


----------



## ErikTheRed

Scarlett Johansen 






I think she's the best looking modern actress.


----------



## hiphophippy

Best tits is no tits


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^Weird opinion is weird.



Cyc said:


> If there is one quality in women that diminishes with age, it's how perky and proportionate their breasts are.
> 
> Women of all ages have many wonderful features, but if you want the brutally honest truth, the best tits in Hollywood are on some 16-year-old actress nobody has ever heard of.
> 
> /thread



Did you really try to "/thread" a tits thread? I can't imagine what purpose that was hoped to achieve.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Yeah, the trolls are starting to infest this thread. 

Back on track with a little Diora Baird:






And some Julia Benson (Anderson):


----------



## hiphophippy

CoffeeDrinker said:


> ^Weird opinion is weird.


very few women have the frames that support large breasts in good ratio and most women with large breasts have poor figures.


----------



## MrGrunge

hiphophippy said:


> very few women have the frames that support large breasts in good ratio and most women with large breasts have poor figures.



That's a fair point, but I don't see how "no tits" is better.  The statement should be "small tits are better than big tits", otherwise it would imply that you're only attracted to men or post-boob job female-to-male transexuals.


----------



## hiphophippy

rare breed of woman with both. 






Ms. Scarlett is a good example of a woman with a nice figure that that is marred by disproportionate breasts 
not saying she isn't top teir but they make her top heavy and rough her lines. 




and miss Lollobrigida who's smaller-moderate breasts complete her figure without sacrificing her lines.


As for the phrasing it was a reference to this


----------



## L2R

^nice duckfase on the gif

as for Diora Baird, that image is horrendous. ugliest, most wonky tits in this thread.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

scarlett looks good in that pic.


----------



## Bardeaux

^approved 

also I'm sure she's been mentioned already, but:


----------



## mareseatoats

cletus said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis always had great tits:



I always hated that picture of myself though.


----------



## poledriver

*NSFW*:


----------



## poledriver




----------



## Bardeaux

Bardeaux said:


> also I'm sure she's been mentioned already, but:



just one more


----------



## Maya

poledriver said:


>



uhuh! +1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://sailorgoons.tumblr.com/post/75259404491


----------



## jpgrdnr

True Detective, Alexandra Daddario


*NSFW*: 



http://i.imgur.com/z7rVAba.png


----------



## 95Land

^No fucking doubt. I was thinking someone would post her.


----------



## poledriver

JoeTheStoner said:


> http://sailorgoons.tumblr.com/post/75259404491



Wow, I though she had no arms until she walked a bit further out..


----------



## Bardeaux

Eva for sure. Maybe young Eva, I'm not sure how they're holding up now.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

jpgrdnr said:


> True Detective, Alexandra Daddario
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/z7rVAba.png




Oh man.. +1 Alexandra Daddario has a _great_ rack. 

My. God.


----------

